# Old ECM control module matching question



## mcgrathcf001 (11 mo ago)

I am replacing an older GE ecm motor control module cn02 01bczz in a Trane air handler. I know the 1/2 hp motor is still good but came upon a used cn02 control module that appears to be a match (16 pin and 5 pin) and a single GE label with cn02 on it. A separate label is from Trane and says that it is “wired for 120v”.
My understanding is that these are configurable as 120 or 240, depending on how the 5 pin plug is feeding it. So I am assuming the Trane label was indicating the wiring in the air handler that it was pulled from (at the 5-pin), not that the control module is only for 120v. To put it another way, Trane put that label on the motor in a 120 v configured handler at the factory. 
So I’m hoping i can be repurposed in my 240v unit but didn’t want to $$$ blow it.
Any clarification would be appreciated.


----------

